# Thanks!



## stargazer

Hello, everyone! 
I'm not sure if this is the right page to do this, but anyway ...
It's been almost a week since I last visited any of the forums here, and it's mainly because I had to take a few days off. For the past four months I've been translating a book, and I don't think I would have done it so successfully if it hadn't been for all those nice people here. That's why I would like to thank again to everyone who answered my threads and shared their knowledge, ideas, and suggestions, and thus helped me out with my problems. THANKS:
Alex_Murphy, Alfry, angeluomo, annettehola, bbmkw, Brioche, carrickp, Charles Costante, Chaska Nawi, cirrus, cuchuflete, DAH, DaleC, danalto, Daz, Earthbound Misfit, Elaine G, ewhite, fedecinema, foxfirebrand, GenJen54, I.C., Idioteque, irisheyes0583, James Stephens, JB007, judkinsc, Kelly B, KManx, LV4-26, la grive solitaire, languageGuy, la reine victoria, leenico, lsp, M56, masked_marsoe, membeth, mjscott, moodywop, Moogey, mora, nowall, nycphotography, Panjandrum, Philippa, Raphillon, Ratona, river, Sabelotodo, suzi br, Talant, timpeac, Tommaso Gastaldi, Tstadt, whatonearth, Willi


----------



## You little ripper!

It was a pleasure. Good luck with the book.


----------



## ElaineG

Buona fortuna


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It was a pleasure, Stargazer.

Bring on the next book!


----------



## lsp

Glad to have helped, thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## cuchuflete

Many thanks to you, Stargazer, for giving us interesting material to work with.   I look forward to your next project.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Kelly B

Best wishes for the success of your project!


----------



## Talant

Nice to have helped you. Don't forget to tell us the title of the book.


----------



## stargazer

Talant said:
			
		

> Nice to have helped you. Don't forget to tell us the title of the book.



Oh, yes, it's The Food of Love by Anthony Capella


----------



## Alfry

it was a pleasure  
ciao


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni e auguri per il prossimo lavoro!


----------



## stargazer

Hello, everyone and thanks again for being so nice! I start translating a new book on Tuesday and I'll probably be asking you lots of questions again.
Take care


----------

